# Luba Shumeyko - taped - 50x UHQ



## chopstix (5 Juli 2010)

​


----------



## Hein666 (5 Juli 2010)

Also ich kenne Die, sie ist die Frau von Petter Hegre.

Wem der nichts sagt, das ist ein bekannter Aktfotograph!

hegre-art

Danke für die tollen Bilder


----------



## armin (5 Juli 2010)

tolle Bilder :thx:


----------



## Billy Shears (21 Nov. 2010)

Traumfrau. Eine unglaubliche Schönheit.
Ich habe schon so viele Bilder von ihr gesehen und bin trotzdem immer wieder sprachlos.

Würde mich interessieren, ob das wirklich Klebeband war.


----------



## x-man65 (23 Nov. 2010)

Klasse Fotos, tolles Modell.


----------

